# Excersise and play after spay?



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla went for her checkup today and the vet says she is looking good etc...
I said yeah she is so lively i have had to keep her still to heal.
Well he said no need to do that, let her play with Daisy as normal and go for walks.
Just watch if she yelps.
He said the area will likely swell a bit, and that is normal, but if it swells a lot then obviously bring her back in.

Anyhow i thought they had to rest after such an op?
When we were coming back from that vets, i met my own vet on my street, (my normal vets is a few doors away from my flat) For anyone that doesnt know he couldnt do the op himself due to having a stroke a while back. 
So he stopped to say hi and asked how the girls were, so i told him Darla had her spay on the Friday at the vet he told us to go to etc... and that she is so back to normal i have to keep an eye on her and not really let her jump about or play or go long walks too.
He said the same as the other vet, that i should keep her fit.
I thought for at least the next 10 days i should be stopping her from doing all that.

What did you guys do after your girls had their spay?
I did let her walk on the leash today for a quick walk around the block, but dont feel i want to let her do the play fighting and jumping about just yet.
The area itself looks good, a teeny bit swollen like he said it would be, but it's inside i am concerned about. 
I guess the vets know best but still i am not keen on goin back to normal so soon after surgery. xxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Walking already?? Yikes! Our vets recommended to keep Matilda and the boys "quiet" for 2 weeks. Obviously it's impossible to keep them totally still for so long. Our pups basically played in the house like usual & sometimes they even ran around the house before the 2 weeks was up. But for the first week or so I tried to prevent them from doing that because I was afraid of tearing something. But Matilda was jumping up on the couch the day after surgery.

I'd let her play around & such...but I don't know if I'd actually take her out walking. That's just me though... I'm glad she's looking good though! Heal quickly little D!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Darla should be kept quiet for 10 days after surgery. This was a complete hysterectomy and is a major abdominal surgery. I've never heard of a vet releasing them to full activity after 3 days. That's just crazy. Gonna be swelling? You betcha there sure will be if she's too active. She's already had some swelling with just the leash walk around. We use swelling as the indicate that a patient is too active during recovery. There is no good amount of swelling. The swelling is caused by a build up of serum under the skin. This can become infected and painfull and delay the recovery time. Please, use your better sense and keep her quiet. She doesn't have to be on leash in the house or crated if she's normally staying inactive right now. But no running and jumping, lift her onto the furniture to sit in your lap and put her down instead of letting her jump, no play fighting, etc. You are absolutely right about that. I'd ignore what the vets said in this instance and go with your gut. It's right on.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i think that way too Heather, it's just too early to be back to normal.
I took away one of the dog beds that was at the side of my sofa cause Darla has been gettin herself up there by standing on that bed. lol
I am glad she is feeling better, she only had one day of feeling crap and that was the day of the spay, which is great, but i just think she needs more of a rest than what they said.
There will be no jumping and walking for a few days and minimal play, cause when Darla wants to play it's full on!! haha!! xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Lisa.
I am going with my gut.
I thought the swelling was cause i allowed her to do what he said.
No more now that is for sure!!
I have been lifting her on and off my lap etc... and when it looks like she wants to start chasing Daisy i have either lifted Daisy or Darla, whoever i could get hold of quicker.
Then Darla will go chew on a bully and sit in her bed.

Glad to know my gut is right on this.
Thanks. x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Mommy knows best


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Mommy knows best


My thoughts precisely. 

I'm glad she is doing well, Terri. She'll be healed in no time.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Terri..I am so happy little Darla is doing well... but I agree the vets are nuts! lol Mommy definitely knows best . .. It took my girls about a week before they began playing inside.. otherwise they just wanted to snuggle, be doted on and rest..lol Deb


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I was advised keep Rocky quiet until the stitches came out, I didn't really walk him either as I was worried that dirt/germs would go near the surgical site (ok I am just paranoid lol).

Glad Darla is feeling better!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Today she is not a happy bunny cause she is havin to rest. lol

She doesnt have any outside stitches which is good, but that doesnt mean she is healed in any way yet.
Even if she feels she could run a marathon. haha!!
I took a couple of pics of her wee belly the other day so will post that later for anyone that's interested. xxxx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear Darla is doing well ..and I agree YOU know best xx 

I know just how tough it is to 'rest' dogs , my Domino has had 8 weeks in a pen ( a big pen ) because of his broken toes ... it's so tough to watch him not being able to run and play etc but I know its for the best ..
My Zeta was kept in a pen also for 8 weeks after her hernia opp, never easy ..

Please give Darla a hug from me and the fizzy chihuahuas


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Glad to hear Darla is doing well ..and I agree YOU know best xx
> 
> I know just how tough it is to 'rest' dogs , my Domino has had 8 weeks in a pen ( a big pen ) because of his broken toes ... it's so tough to watch him not being able to run and play etc but I know its for the best ..
> My Zeta was kept in a pen also for 8 weeks after her hernia opp, never easy ..
> ...


Thanks, i will do.
I feel i am doing the right thing by her, sometimes vet's dont know best as it shows in this case. lol
Poor Domino too, hope his wee toes heal quick.
It really isnt easy watching them like that, but needs must, they do need to rest so they can heal properly. xxx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Hannah was indoors for the first couple of days then we took little strolls to the park directly oppiste my house.She was fine.
Im more worried about Heidi who is due to be spayed in a few weeks. She is a bouncer! She is constantly jumping on the spot like a JRT, dont know how Im going to manage that.


----------

